# EasyCAP Mac issues



## FartingSparkles (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi,

I have an EasyCAP DC60? Or maybe DC60+ not sure. It works fine on my PC with the yellow install CD

It doesn't work on my mac OSX 10.8.5. I have tried every program but My mac doesn't see the easyCAP. when I use Easycap viewer or Videoglide or anything else it only sees my built in camera.

How can I get my Mac to see my EasyCap?

HELP! :sad: :upset:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, being he still hasn't added support for 10.7, I doubt 10.8 will work with the software, which is why it doesn't see your device. My experience says that you are out of luck with this device on your Mac since it isn't Mac compatible to begin with and no one is working on writing a 10.8 driver for it.


----------

